# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene pelene i starije bebe početnice

## tenči

Imamo 9 mjeseci i tek mjesec dana koristimo platnene pelene. Počeli smo s HM pelenicama, ali smo neko vrijeme zbog životnih komplikacija odustali od platnenih pelenica. Tek sam prije cca mjesec dana pokušala opet s platnenim pelenicama. Nabavila sam nekoliko novih i imam nekoliko HM pelenica i oduševljena sam njima! Fascinira me što više nema smrada u kući, prepunih kanti i vreća za smeće, a i znam da beba nije zamotana u kemikaliju. Čak sam se uhvatila igala za pletenje i sama isplela nekoliko soakera, samo da mojoj bebici bude što udobnije...
Ali primijetila sam da mi je beba postala nezadovoljna od kada je zamotana u pp. Stalno puže i u pokretu je i bojim se da ju te pelenice sputavaju?  Danas mi se čak i ojela u preponama i guzi i sada me uhvatila panika, stalno se dvojim da li da odustanem? Možda će moja beba biti sretnija?
Kako reagiraju vaše bebe koje nisu od početka u pp?

----------


## pomikaki

ja sam s 8 mj skinula pelene i počela koristiti tutu. Možda malo zvuči radikalno, ali i tebi preporučam da pokušaš. Kasnije je samo teže.
Evo link: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=71076

----------


## tenči

Jao idealno zvuči. Ali moja ne želi ni sjesti na tutu. Pokušala jednom bez sile i ona se počela bacati i vrištati i sada plače čim ju vidi??? 
Što se bezpelenaštva tiče, ne zvuči mi preteško mjenjati joj robicu stalno, ali za tri mjeseca se vraćam na posao, a ona u vrtić, tako da je to neizvedivo!   :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

pokušaj je malo zabaviti, odvući joj pažnju. Pročitaj cijeli topic, bilo je pitanja o tome.
A vrtić, e to je nezgodno, ali možda bi barem pristali da bude u platnenim pelenama? Ipak, meni se čini da ako dijete barem isproba kako to izgleda na tuti, kasnije će lakše prihvaćati. I najveći plus, ojedine nestaju kao rukom odnesene ako je bar dio dana u suhom ili gologuz.
Što se tiče mogućnosti da je pelene sputavaju, ne znam, jesu nešto deblje nego jednokratne, ali djeca u njima bez problema pužu i kreću se. Moguće da osjeća promjenu. Možda da pokušaš s tetrom u zaštitnima? To je light verzija.
Jednokratne ipak imaju puno više mana, a jedna od najvećih, osim kemije i zagađenja okoliša, je i kasno odvikavanje...

----------


## tenči

Koje pelenice koristite kod starijih beba? Koliko uložaka koristite?

----------


## tenči

Evo prijavljujemo da smo uspješno opstale u platnenim pelenicama i da sam oduševljena a i beba se više ne buni....
Uspjela sam i s tuticom... Barem jednom dnevno u nju piškimo i kakamo :D .
Jedino mi nedostaje još pelenica i u nedoumici sam koje da šivam/nabavim? Imamo nekoliko FB pelenica i punoooo HM uložaka od frotira i to nam super funkcionira... Imamo i tri fitted pelenice i nekako mi se ne sviđa što su brzo pune i teško suše...
Kakve vi pelenice više koristite kod starijih bebica - fitted ili pocket?

----------


## Suncem.m.

Evo da ne otvaram novu temu, trebala bi malu pomoć vezano za platnene.
Moj dečkić ima 7 mjeseci i odlučila sam pokušati preći na platnene.
Nabavila sam nekoliko vrsta pelena da vidim koje nam pašu i kako ćemo se uopće snać.

I za početak nailazim na jedan problem. L ima 8,3 kg i koristim mu ME c over air veličina M. I nije mu malen ali sve mu se urezuje po nogicama.  A kopčam ga na naj zadnje drukere.
Ista stvar mi se događa i sa AIO pelenom. 
Je li ja tu nešto krivo radim?

I kako namjestite papiriće. Uzela sam one Bambino mio međutim mio bambino je poprilično živahan i taj papirić njemu zavši na leđima a kakica se zamelja u pelenu   :Grin: .

Tako da za sada nisam oduševljena platnenima ali dat ću sve od sebe da ih zavolim.

----------


## slava

Mislim da mu je cover mali, ako mu se tako urezuje oko nogica. Mi s toliko kg nismo stali u M veličinu, treba ti M/L odnosno L veličina.
Papiriće ne koristim niti sam ih ikada koristila i sve ok. S toliko kg nismo uopće stali u M veličinu pelena, samo L i OS veličina.
Ne odustaj tako lako   :Smile: , snaći ćeš se već.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Hvala slava   :Smile:  
Naručila sam M/L a ove sam dobila od prijateljice za probu i za prvu ruku dok mi narudžba ne stigne. Valjda će te veće biti bolje. 
A pelene su nam sve OS. Dok ne dođe blizu 10 kg ću mu koristiti OS a onda planiram (možda) preći na one po veličinama.
Ali vidit ću još kako stvari budu funkcionirale. Sad sam u proučavanju topica o vunenim coverima...glava mi je ka balun, dobro uopće znam kako se zovem    :Teletubbies: 

A još me MM provocira i stalno me nagovara da odustanem.
Dok sam se mučila sa dojenjem bio mi je neopisiva podrška. I zahvaljujući njemu još uvik dojim   :Heart:  . 
Ali platnene mu ne šmekaju pa se u svim početničkim mukama još i priko njega spotičem   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## slava

Bit će ti ok te OS, jer nakon 6 mj. bebe više ne dobivaju toliko na kilaži, izduže se, pa im ne trebaju veće pelene. Moj bebač je sa 6. mj imao 10 kg, a sad sa 8 mj. ima 10,5 kg.

----------

